# Jcb3cx



## Slim 592 868 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi 
A install a new engine in my jcb3cx machine an it ain moving forward or backwards what are the possible causes.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Slim, welcome to the tractor forum.

Check all  linkages and electrical connectors that were interrupted by the split to replace the engine. Check also the clutch cut out switch for a stuck button, and the dump valve adjustment.


----------

